

The next big thing can be just as simple as the last one - ibagrak
http://codercofounder.wordpress.com/2010/09/15/the-next-big-thing-can-be-just-as-simple-as-the-last-one/

======
andrewtbham
copy paste is also responsible for a lot of bugs as well :-)

~~~
ibagrak
That is true. Although I still believe the benefits far outweigh the
downsides.

